# Haunted Houses!



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It's that time of year again for everyone to come out with their Haunted House lists.

http://homes.yahoo.com/news/ten-of-america-s-most-haunted-houses.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There are some beautiful homes in that list. I've seen some of them featured on television specials.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

One of the houses is here in Cleveland. Maybe I'll have to take a ride to see it! Thanks for the list, scareme!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

San Diego!


----------

